# Slp 10/7/13



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Fished the surf just east of SLP this morning. Got there at sunrise greeted by a calm surf and a north wind that made it really easy to launch a long cast. On the first cast as I was putting the rod in the rod holder I hooked a gafftop. UGH! I thought here we go again.

A few minutes later I landed a 34" bull red. I rebaited and hooked another bull red. While fighting her I got a run on my other rod. Since the first red was half way in I put the rod in the rod holder, loosened the drag and fought the second fish. I took turns and eventually got both of them in.

I landed 2 more for a total of 5, before the wind switched to northeast about 9:30am and brought the weed and made fishing difficult.

I also caught a 3' shark that I will need to research to figure out what it was. I was skinnier than a blacktip with black outlining the tail. I've caught a lot of sharks surf fishing but never one of this species.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice reds, what did you use for bait? Mullet?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Bull Reds, I'm glad that you had a good morning. Boy, that surf looks a lot better than last Saturday.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice job, have you ever seen a spinner shark?


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

edjman said:


> Nice reds, what did you use for bait? Mullet?


Mullet and whiting.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Nice job, have you ever seen a spinner shark?


Not a spinner. I did some research and determined it was a finetooth.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet trip!


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice job. Nice and calm. Not like my last trip....


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Interesting report! Nice job identifying the shark. Did you get a pic? :ac550:


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

surfguy said:


> Interesting report! Nice job identifying the shark. Did you get a pic? :ac550:


No pic of the shark. I had a run on my other rod while unhooking the shark so I got him in the water so he wouldn't die.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice reds!WTG


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*SLP surf*

Looks like a good trip, nice catch. I need to get my feet in the sand!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Super report!


----------

